# TrustedReviews - Canon 85mm f/1,4L IS USM



## Ah-Keong (Nov 15, 2017)

http://www.trustedreviews.com/reviews/canon-ef-85mm-f1-4l-usm


Verdict


If you’re a Canon full-frame DSLR user who’d like a fast, well-built, optically stabilised medium telephoto prime lens, be prepared to fall in love with the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM. The image quality and centre sharpness it’s capable of wide-open is very impressive. While it’s not exactly cheap at £1569, it’s a price that serious photographers won’t mind splashing out on to give their shots the edge over others.


----------



## WillThompson (Nov 15, 2017)

No actual review there, just hype! No focussing speed or tracking info whatsoever!


----------



## Viggo (Nov 15, 2017)

WillThompson said:


> No actual review there, just hype! No focussing speed or tracking info whatsoever!



Testing focusing speed racking from mfd to infinity usually tells very little. And I can’t recall anyone who does a repeatable tracking test, and if they do settings are usually used at default, too many variables to give consistent results across brands and bodies and lenses.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Nov 15, 2017)

This is not helping my GAS problem. I had convinced myself that I don't need this lens, but now I am not so sure. It will have to go on my letter to Santa this year.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2017)

Viggo said:


> WillThompson said:
> 
> 
> > No actual review there, just hype! No focussing speed or tracking info whatsoever!
> ...



Yes, you can get almost any value just by modifying distance to subject, amount of light, aperture, even the color of the light. The bast you can say is fast or slow.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Nov 16, 2017)

looks like there is a need for "real-world-usage" reviews.

canon 85mm f/1,4L IS vs canon 85mm f/1,2L mark II vs canon 85mm f/1,8 vs Sigma 85mm f/1,4 Art vs Tamron 85mm f/1,8 VC


----------



## Ah-Keong (Nov 17, 2017)

Canon 85mm f/1,4L IS vs Canon 85mm f/1,2L II vs Sigma 85mm f/1,4 Art 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofR2qRcE6aw


----------



## Ah-Keong (Nov 20, 2017)

REVIEW: Canon 85mm f/1.4 USM IS L lens - featuring Sarah Seal and Lok 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixM4C0Hwewk


----------

